# Reformation Study Bible To Be Revised



## mercyminister (Mar 15, 2014)

Ligonier announced at its 2014 National Conference that the RB will be revised and offered in both the ESV and NKJV. The Bibles will be available at the 2015 National Conference in February 2015.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Mar 15, 2014)

Did they say what kind of revision it will undergo (apart from change of translation)?


----------



## Phil D. (Mar 15, 2014)

I would prefer they forego yet another revision of an English Bible, and direct more efforts and funds toward making God's Word available in places where translations in the local vernacular are yet lacking.


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 15, 2014)

My guess is they are revising the study notes. Maybe printing an ESV with the latest updated translation. I have their NKJV which was discontinued in favor of the ESV. Nice that they are making that translation available again in their study format for those who prefer it.


----------



## Edward (Mar 15, 2014)

Phil D. said:


> I would prefer they forego yet another revision of an English Bible, and direct more efforts and funds toward making God's Word available in places where translations in the local vernacular are yet lacking.



Then give your money to Wycliffe rather than Ligonier. I've always thought it would be more beneficial to take tribal groups of a few hundreds of folks and teach them English, French or Spanish than it is to create a new written language for a people that never had one, creating new artificial words for things that don't even exist in their spoken language.


----------



## Jake (Mar 15, 2014)

Phil D. said:


> I would prefer they forego yet another revision of an English Bible, and direct more efforts and funds toward making God's Word available in places where translations in the local vernacular are yet lacking.



Check out TBS: Trinitarian Bible Society - Founded in 1831 for the circulation of Protestant or uncorrupted versions of the Word of God

They are working on new translations and better translations in many languages, all the while providing some great English Bibles (and Psalters!) at relatively low costs.


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Mar 15, 2014)

Jake said:


> Phil D. said:
> 
> 
> > I would prefer they forego yet another revision of an English Bible, and direct more efforts and funds toward making God's Word available in places where translations in the local vernacular are yet lacking.
> ...



One of the interesting and most overlooked things is that the TBS does not exist to defend the Authorised (King James) Version of the Bible, but has sadly had to take up that role. The overwhelming majority of it's scholarship goes into the work of translation. 

I disagree that we would be better making people learn English than translating the Bible into their language. I believe the Bible should be translated into the vulgar tongue and made available to everybody. That is the only confessional position.

Good to hear that the Revision is being made to the Reformation Study Bible, I suspect it will be just in time to make RHB put up a competitive price.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 15, 2014)

mercyminister said:


> Ligonier announced at its 2014 National Conference that the RB will be revised and offered in both the ESV and NKJV. The Bibles will be available at the 2015 National Conference in February 2015.



I know R.C. hates to sign Bibles but one of my prize possessions is a New Geneva Study Bible signed by R.C. in 1997. It was R.C.'s ministry that led me out of Roman Catholicism.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Mar 22, 2014)

Phil D. said:


> I would prefer they forego yet another revision of an English Bible, and direct more efforts and funds toward making God's Word available in places where translations in the local vernacular are yet lacking.



You missed that they said they are being published with the ESV and NKJV. They're only revising the notes.


----------

